# Reid 1/4 scale



## mikes01cobra (Jan 8, 2011)

Finally trying to finish my Reid Oilfield 1/4 scale..quiet tricky without the diagrams/instructions..still got to get a few parts machined


----------



## cfellows (Jan 28, 2011)

Are castings for this engine still available?

Chuck


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Jan 28, 2011)

Quite a few folks say they are available, the Antique Engines supplier page shows the following information:

Burns & Horner Engine Co. 1974 Pearl Ave. Warren, Michigan 48091. 586-443-9047
[email protected] Casting kits, Reid 1/4 & 1/8 scale model oil field engines.  

Hope this helps,
Brad


----------



## mikes01cobra (Mar 6, 2011)

try the number..might get better luck than with the email...i never got a responce from that email


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 6, 2011)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Are castings for this engine still available?
> 
> Chuck




If you can't get any info in a day or 2, PM me and i'll go bang on the door and see if I can find out anything.


----------

